# Dog books I enjoyed



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm talking about fictional dog books not training books I have read this year with dogs in plot:

1. Marley and Me
2. Art of Racing in the rain (tear jerker for me)
3. Dog on it (light reading mystery)
4. Edgar Sawtelle (not really a dog book but lots of dogs in it)
5. Dewey (umm no that was about a cat)
6. There is another cute one slips my mind at the moment. WIll add tomorrow
7. Walter the Farting dog (if your 6 lol)
8, Darkest night of the year (dean koonts- not best of his books but good)

Luckily I work at a bookstore and use the library so only bought one of them. Anybody else have any good ones?

Factual books animal related:

1. Alex and Me (parrot- kinda boring but learned some things)
2. Animals in translation
3. New skeet monks books
4. Caesar Milan (last one " A member of the family" i think)
5. Brian Kilcommons books.
6. The Loved Dog

Any other good fact related books? or training books?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pat Miller The Power of Positive Training
Culture Clash - Jean Donaldson
Oh Behave Jean Donaldson
How To Teach a New Dog Old Tricks -Ian Dunbar
How to Speak Dog -Stanley Coren
Don't Shoot the Dog - Karen Pryor
Dogs Are From Neptune-Jean Donaldson
Tale of Two Species -Patricia McConnell
Dog Language -Roger Abrantes
Positive Perspectives 2 Pat Miller
Food Pets Die For -Ann Martin
On Talking Terms With Dogs - Turid Rugass

Through A Dogs Ear -Susan Wagner
The Inteligence of Dogs - Stanley Coren 
How Dogs Think - Stanley Coren. 
Any Books by Ian Dunbar. ESPECIALLY BEFORE YOU GET YOUR PUPPY


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks dave. gonna print this out to check at work for some of these.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah ,two classic Love Stories. LOL

For The Love of a Dog -Patricia McConnell
Bones Would Rain from the Sky --Suzanne Clothier


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

A Good Dog: The Story of Orson, Who Changed My Life by Jon Katz. 
How to Raise a Dog You Can Live With
101 Dog Tricks
Where the Red Fern Grows


I think I'm the only dog person who hated Marley & Me...


----------



## norac (Mar 19, 2009)

I liked James Herriot's Dog Stories...and Homeward Bound (but it's been a long time since I read either one).


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've loved all the books by Jon Katz. 

Amy, I also hated Marley and Me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't read Marley and Me or seen the movie, not high on my list though.

Mike-I'd love to work in a bookstore but I'd probably get fired because I'd hide out and read instead of working! Getting a coffee and browsing Barnes & Noble with DH is one of our favorite things to do.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Uff da Nan, glad to hear I'm not totally alone!  Jon Katz is wonderful. I am going to read his other books. His website is awesome.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

All of my dog training books are packed so I can't give the titles of them but for fast fun reading I love Lauren Berenson. She has a standard poodle (I think she got another in the last book I read) from her Aunt who breeds them and preaches health testing through the book without ramming it down your throat in between her solving a mystery. She's a neat lady to talk to also. She's on AOL and you can usually reach her with an instant message.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...=ss&index=books&field-author=Laurien Berenson
I'm split on Marly and Me. Loved the book until I got to the end of it. Liked a lot of the movie then hated the end of it. I don't know why they chose to shoot it the way they did


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I haven't read Marley and Me or seen the movie, not high on my list though.
> 
> Mike-I'd love to work in a bookstore but I'd probably get fired because I'd hide out and read instead of working! Getting a coffee and browsing Barnes & Noble with DH is one of our favorite things to do.


I work at B&N bookstore. I live on my pension. Basically my bookstore check will be going to my pet, pet supplies and vet bills. Maybe I can save enough there for a trip to somewhere warm in the winter for me and george. Thanks all for the book suggestions.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd owe them money at the end of the month, I doubt I'd ever take home a paycheck! LOL It would be worth it though.


----------

